# 50 Milliarden Dollar in den Wind geschossen?



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2008)

Alles was recht ist, aber das ist komplett verrückt:

Finanzmärkte: Der 50-Milliarden-Dollar-Schwindel - Unternehmen - Wirtschaft - FAZ.NET



			
				FAZ schrieb:
			
		

> *Der 50-Milliarden-Dollar-Schwindel*
> 
> Der prominente Wertpapierhändler und ehemalige Verwaltungsratsvorsitzende der elektronischen Börse Nasdaq, Bernard Madoff, ist wegen Betrugsverdachts von der amerikanischen Bundespolizei FBI festgenommen worden.
> 
> Die Börsenaufsicht SEC und die Staatsanwaltschaft werfen Madoff vor, Kunden seines Wertpapierunternehmens um 50 Milliarden Dollar betrogen zu haben. „Unsere Klage unterstellt einen atemberaubenden Betrug, der von epischen Ausmaßen zu sein scheint", sagte Andrew Calamari vom SEC-Büro in New York.


Wird zwar vielen schon bekannt sein, aber trotzdem.........


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 50 Milliarden Dollar in den Wind geschossen?*

Das gesamte Finanzwesen basiert doch im Grunde auf einem Schneeballsystem. Nämlich dem System des ewigen Schuldenmachens.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 April 2009)

*AW: 50 Milliarden Dollar in den Wind geschossen?*

Dafür gibt es eine Lösung:

*Es ist August, eine kleine Stadt an der Riviera, Hauptsaison, aber es regnet, also ist die Stadt leer. Alle haben Schulden und leben auf Kredit. 
Zum Glück kommt zu einem Hotel ein reicher Russe. Er will ein Zimmer und legt $100 auf dem Tisch, danach geht er sich das Zimmer anschauen. 
Der Hotelchef nimmt die Banknote in die Hand und läuft schnell, um seine Schulden bei dem Fleischlieferanten zu regulieren. Dieser nimmt die Banknote in die Hand und läuft schnell, um seine Schulden bei dem Schweinezüchter zu regulieren. Dieser nimmt die $100 in die Hand und läuft schnell, um bei dem Futterlieferanten seine Schulden zu reduzieren. Dieser nimmt mit grosser Freude das Geld in die Hand und gibt es der Hure, die er kürzlich besucht hat und bei der er die Dienstleistung auf Kredit genommen hat (Krise!). Die Hure nimmt das Geld in die Hand und läuft froh, um ihre Schulden bei dem Hotelchef zu regulieren, wo sie auch letztens war und da Kredit hat ...  


Und in derselben Sekunde kommt der Russe vom Zimmer zurück und sagt, dass ihm das Zimmer nicht gefällt. Er nimmt seine $100 zurück und verlässt die Stadt. Niemand hat verdient, aber die ganze Stadt hat keine Schulden mehr und schaut optimistisch in die Zukunft! 

*


----------



## Siggi-51 (9 April 2009)

*AW: 50 Milliarden Dollar in den Wind geschossen?*

Ein netter Beitrag aus dem Kaupthing-Forum zu einem ähnlichen Thema: 


BeitragVerfasst am: 12 Nov 2008 11:50    Titel: kurze und einfache Erklärung der Finanzkrise 	Antworten mit Zitat
Wenn Du, die zurzeit stattfindende Finanzkrise noch nicht verstanden hast, dann lies weiter - und Du wirst verstehen ...



1. Vor langer Zeit, verkündete ein Mann in einem indischen Dorf, daß er jeden Affen um 10$ kaufen würde.

2. Die Dorfbewohner wussten, dass es im Wald sehr viele Affen gibt. Und so sind sie in den Wald und fingen Affen.

3. Der Mann kaufte dann die ganzen Affen um den versprochenen Preis.

4. Als sich somit der Affenstand verringerte, suchten die Dorfbewohner nicht mehr sehr fleißig und gingen lieber ihrer alten Arbeit nach.
Daraufhin versprach der Mann jeden Affen um 20$ zu kaufen.
Das hat die Menschen angemacht, und sie gingen in den Wald und suchten und suchten.

5. Bald darauf sind die Affen im Wald sehr rar geworden und keiner suchte mehr richtig.
Und so verkündete der Mann, er würde jeden Affen um 25$ kaufen!
Es war schon sehr schwierig einen Affen zu erwischen!

6. Darum sagte der Mann, er kauft jetzt jeden Affen um 50$!!
Aber da er geschäftlich in die Stadt muss, wird ihn sein Assistent vertreten.

7. Als der Mann dann weg war, sagte der Assistent zu den Dorfbewohnern:
"Seht ihr die ganzen Affen hier im Käfig, welche der Mann kaufte?
Ich verkaufe sie euch um 35$ und wenn der Mann morgen aus der Stadt kommt, könnt ihr ihm die Affen um die 50$ verkaufen. Super, oder?"

8. Die Dorfbewohner brachten daraufhin alles Geld, alles Ersparte, und kauften alle Affen um 35$.

9. Nach diesem Geschäft haben die Dorfbewohner nie mehr wieder einen von den zwei Männern gesehen.

10. Nur die ganzen Affen waren wieder dort wo sie am Anfang auch waren!



Hast Du nun endlich verstanden, um was es da eigentlich geht Wink

Willkommen an der Wall Street (oder Island) - das Amerikanische, ökonomische Wunder!!!


----------

